# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Andriol Testocaps

## powerbodybuilder

1 capsule 40mg Testosterone Undecanoate.

----------


## judge_dread

they look like Fish Oil caps lol...

----------


## Seajackal

Hey BigP where are they made in? Thanks for sharing bro!

----------


## yerg

I have some of the same caps. Organon.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

If I am not mistaken they are from Holland, only shitty thing is you have to take 6-8 capsules daily. They say Andriol does not pass through your liver.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Look good, but completely useless! I did those before and nothing happened. They just look good on paper and thats it.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I agree, but they do give you a crazy sex drive  :Smilie:

----------


## Nicky B

Good luck with those. I hope you are one of the lucky ones who see's results from using them.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

In the past I had results.

----------


## Jdawg50

stick a syringe in em, draw up the oil, and shoot it, then it might work....LOL!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I get them next to nothing so they are like candy for me  :Smilie:

----------


## ^val^

> I get them next to nothing so they are like candy for me


lucky [email protected]@rd  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Seajackal

> I agree, but they do give you a crazy sex drive


And I remember that someone said Testosterone undecanoate makes the
dick grow as well.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> And I remember that someone said Testosterone undecanoate makes the
> dick grow as well.



lol..  :Aajack:

----------


## MichaelCC

Like someone said - Testosterone Undecanoate is useless in the time of building muscles, but it has use in the time before competitions.
I always put it in my contestant's cycles some 2-3 weeks before competitions.
Bad thinkg is - you have to use some 10-12 tabs to protect your muscle loss in this time (low carbohydrate diet)
Good thing is - it cannot be detected in body after 7 days. 
Anyway - Testosterone Undecanoate is very expensive and very weak AS.
As for "dick grow" and "sex drive" - I don't know, never use it.But I use Viagra 100mg and in the time when there was no Viagra I use Proviron 7-10tabs/daily.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Like someone said - Testosterone Undecanoate is useless in the time of building muscles, but it has use in the time before competitions.
> I always put it in my contestant's cycles some 2-3 weeks before competitions.
> Bad thinkg is - you have to use some 10-12 tabs to protect your muscle loss in this time (low carbohydrate diet)
> Good thing is - it cannot be detected in body after 7 days. 
> Anyway - Testosterone Undecanoate is very expensive and very weak AS.
> As for "dick grow" and "sex drive" - I don't know, never use it.But I use Viagra 100mg and in the time when there was no Viagra I use Proviron 7-10tabs/daily.


 i don't particularly like them, but I know a guy who swears by them in his cycle, and he is huge. They aren't entirely useless, just not very powerful, and with a doctors perscription and extended health benifits (basically 3 bucks a scripts for me), why not?

----------


## DecaDant

Hey powerbodybuilder, did you get them in a plastic/foil sleeve? Mines are from india and the sleeve looks like this. As legit as Indian stuff can be - they were bought in a pharmacy.

I didn't take pics of the rest of the packaging, but mines looked different to yours when I opened them. Could be a national variation???

Did you try them yet? How'd it go?

5'11", 180, BF 10%, 42yrs, 1st cycle commencing in 2 months  :7up:

----------


## SnaX

That picture reminds me of snack food. eh heh heh I'm hungry now for some breakfast bars now lol...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Yes they come in a blister and lose in bottle.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Its kind of waste of money and you need about 240 tabs at least to put into your cycle.

----------


## DecaDant

I was planning to use them post cycle, just to taper 8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1, kinda thang.

Good idea or useless?  :7up:

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

i got these too, from mexico though, caps are orange, just look red in this pic

----------


## tvd220

i have some that are not transpartent, its a dark red, is this ok?

----------

